# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Juniperus oxycedrus, enebro.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, siguiendo con un poco de botánica sobre Los Enebrales de Punta Umbría, ahora subo las fotos de dos enebros donde se puede ver unas fotos con vista general y otras  más cerca para que se pueda observar su tronco y hojas aciculares.
El paraje costero de Los Enebrales de Punta Umbría fue declarado parque Natural protegido en 1989.











Sigue.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El paraje costero de Los Enebrales de Punta Umbría fue declarado parque Natural protegido en 1989.
Esta especie soporta condiciones extremas como el sustrato arenoso poco fértil conjugando altas temperatura y baja disponibilidad de agua.









Espero que os guste.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

